# arrows falling off rest



## erichardin (Apr 2, 2008)

Dear Folks,

need some suggestions...I recently went back to shooting with my fingers after about two years of using a release...the release just never did feel right. Anyway, I'm using a Quicktune 750 and I when I draw the bow the arrow torques off of the rest. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Oh, I'm shooting a drenalin.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

If the arrow is comming off the rest to the left, I would try a deeper hook on the string. If it is comming off the rest upward, then try to get a bit more bottom finger pressure on the string.

The deep hook will roll the arrow into the rest more and be easier to shoot.

Arrow


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

You also might be pulling to much weight....try lowering the poundage!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree with all above. When that happens to me, I'm usually strangling the nock. Just slack up on the finger squeeze a bit. Also, I like to angle the outside blade to the 7-8 o'clock position so that it's tangential to the shaft. Don't be afraid to take a needle nose plier to the blade and twist it a bit so it creates a small trough for the arrow.


----------



## erichardin (Apr 2, 2008)

I like the idea of bending the rest a bit with pliers, I will try that, and I probably do need to lower the poundage a bit. Thanks for the posts! Its good to be shooting with my hands again.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

It's definately a matter of inconsistent finger placement when drawing. I use a rather shallow hook and as long as I can keep it consistent, it works great. I usually start pulling arrow off the rest when I get tired or pissed. I don't recall having any problems with my NAP 750, but, it happens quite frequently with my NAP Centerest Flipper. I have a used Bodoodle Timberdoodle on the way. I wanted to try it before I commit to a Centerest.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Have you tryed shooting three under? I have not found a rest I could not shoot three under.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I use to have a set up that was bad about this. I got in the habit of canting the bow a little to the right when drawing.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

three under said:


> Have you tryed shooting three under? I have not found a rest I could not shoot three under.


..Try relaxing the drawing hand...Sounds like Your "Cupping" your hand/palm..I draw 3-under, and drop My ring finger off the string when I get settled in...IF I get settled in..L.O.L..I like the NAP Quicktune 750, for the total fletching clearance.....Still uncertain about the Bodoodle, though...Harperman


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Harperman said:


> I like the NAP Quicktune 750, for the total fletching clearance.....Still uncertain about the Bodoodle, though...Harperman


+1 

had clearance probs with the BoDoodle using NAP QuickSpnST vanes

Tried my NAP PlungerRest too but seem to be getting heavy fletch contact, silver writing was being smudged :sad:

NAP 750 is the best at the mo with the QuickSpinSTs

If I go back to the CXLs with lower profile vanes I'll try the BoDoodle again but that PlungerRest is a dream with the lower profile vanes.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

When this happens to me I'm holding the string to far on my finger tips and am not keeping the deep hook.


----------



## Blackstar (Aug 20, 2007)

Had the same problem myself with the 750. I was also compensating by canting the bow to let gravity assist the arrow in not coming off, but that caused some of my arrows to hit low left if I didn't straighten the bow at full draw. I fixed it by reducing the bow's poundage and switching to a Cavalier Free Flyte rest. I bent the wire some more to give a better 'valley' for the arrow to sit in and this has worked for me.
It made a real difference to my consistency as I don't have the worry of the arrow coming off the rest going through my mind any more when I'm drawing.
Rules in England say that I have to shoot 1 above and two below for competition so I can't try the three under method.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I feel if you cant the bow to keep the arrow from falling of the rest you invite other problems to creep in and destroy form. If you don't set you grip from the start and pull straight back there's a good possiblity that torque will be introduced and will be the cause of left/right misses.If you cant then reset grip at full draw ....torque is already there!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

2 suggestions.

1. Bend the arm of the lower plate were the are sits so there is a slight angle (up hill) which will help stop the arrow falling off.

2. Keep the back of your hand flat when you draw the bow back as bending the hand can cause the arrow to move as the hand curls.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Tab/Glove*

You didn't say whether you were using a tab or a glove - sometimes something like a KantPinch tab will help a bit.


----------



## erichardin (Apr 2, 2008)

using a glove, damascus glove...tried three under and lowered the poundage, really helped a bunch. The only thing is my anchor has really changed with the three under. It feels more natural now down on my jaw bone instead of the corner of my mouth.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

erichardin said:


> using a glove, damascus glove...tried three under and lowered the poundage, really helped a bunch. The only thing is my anchor has really changed with the three under. It feels more natural now down on my jaw bone instead of the corner of my mouth.


I have been shooting three under for about 10 years now and it definately changes the way you anchor. I use a kisser button and touch the tip of my nose to the string. Only problem I have is that I sometimes have to modify my sights to make them adjust lower than they would normally.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

three under said:


> I have been shooting three under for about 10 years now and it definately changes the way you anchor. I use a kisser button and touch the tip of my nose to the string. Only problem I have is that I sometimes have to modify my sights to make them adjust lower than they would normally.



I do exactly what he said! I also lay my hand on my jawbone though, and I drop the bottom finger at full draw.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Do not pinch the nock with your fingers, just hook the string.

Pull back with your elbow on your draw arm higher than normal. This will keep you from lifting the arrow off the rest.


----------

